# Lohnt sich RoM ohne geld?



## Nuffing (23. Oktober 2009)

Hi leute, ich möchte mal ne weile was anderes spielen und will mir dafür net extra nen neues Mmo kaufen deswegen möcht ich mal RoM ausprobieren

Jetzt hab ich ne frage, lohnt es sich auch im end content (villeicht gefällts mir ja so gut das ich bei bleib) ohne das ich geld dafür zahl?

Ich hab gelesen das man sich mit geld extreme vorteile erkaufen können sollen, und irgendein thread stand auch irgendwas das es ab level 50 ohne geld auszugeben schwer zu leveln sein soll


----------



## Aerozol (23. Oktober 2009)

Moin,

also ich habe selbst einen übelst gepimpten Account. Billig war der nicht gerade, und muss leider sagen das es ohne Geld auf Dauer nicht funktionieren wird bzw. nur mit größeren Schwierigkeiten.

Da du jetzt auch noch nich soviele Chars hast mit denen du die Daylis machen könntest um großartig was über den Tokenshop zu holen. (lässt sich aber ändern)

Im groben kann man sagen, du kommst auch ohne Geld ans Ziel die Frage ist nur, wieviel brauchst du länger als die anderen. Wenns dir egal ist wie lange du brauchst bist du was geschafft hast, sollte das kein problem darstellen.

Beispiel Mount:

Haste dir keins gekauft, musst du ständig eins für Gold mieten, und immer dann wenn du es mal bräuchtest um schnell wohin zu reiten, dann isses gerade abgelaufen.


hoffe konnte dir ein wenig weiterhelfen.

So long aerosol


----------



## Nuffing (23. Oktober 2009)

hmm das hört sich nicht so berauschend an, grad weil ich auch PvP machen will und dann nicht umbedingt nur weil andere zahlen im nachteil sein :/


----------



## Aerozol (23. Oktober 2009)

ich glaube im Fall PVP wird es wohl am meisten auffallen. PVE ginge wohl noch. Du kannst es aber auch einfach mal testen. Kostet ja nix ^^


----------



## Nuffing (23. Oktober 2009)

Naja ich nehm nicht an das man in ein par tagen das max level erreicht hat, und wochen lang zu spielen nur um auf max level dann zu merken das absolut alles für die katz war weil mich sowieso jeder wegputz weiß net ob das umbedingt sein muss^^


----------



## Aerozol (23. Oktober 2009)

achso ganz vergessen. du hast die möglichkeit für ingame gold im auktionshaus diamanten zu kaufen. somit wäre es mit viel farmen doch möglich alles zu haben was die die geld ausgeben auch haben

hätte btw noch *besser mal raus genommen evt verboten ^^, hoffe du hasts gelesen *


----------



## Nuffing (23. Oktober 2009)

ne wenn dann fang ich schon von level 1 an^^ ich werds einfach mal etwas spielen villeicht machts mir ja auch recht schnellk ein spaß mehr


----------



## Tarsul (23. Oktober 2009)

Hehe, dann geh mal schauen, wieviel Gold du hinblättern musst, um ingame Dias kaufen zu können.

Ich hab jetzt zwei Chars bis Level 15 gezockt und schon keinen Bock mehr. Wenn es wirklich kostenlos bleiben soll, dann kommste in RoM nicht weit. Ich hab z.B. durch die ganzen Questitems überhaupt keinen Platz mehr in meinen 2 Beuteln, und den 3., 4., 5., usw. Beutel kannste auch nur mit Dias anmieten -.- Und auf ständiges Hin- und Hergerenne zur Bank oder Truhe in meinem Haus hab ich auch keinen Bock. Viel Spaß dann beim Farmen!


----------



## Stephen (23. Oktober 2009)

Tarsul schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt zwei Chars bis Level 15 gezockt und schon keinen Bock mehr. Wenn es wirklich kostenlos bleiben soll, dann kommste in RoM nicht weit. Ich hab z.B. durch die ganzen Questitems überhaupt keinen Platz mehr in meinen 2 Beuteln, und den 3., 4., 5., usw. Beutel kannste auch nur mit Dias anmieten -.- Und auf ständiges Hin- und Hergerenne zur Bank oder Truhe in meinem Haus hab ich auch keinen Bock. Viel Spaß dann beim Farmen!


Darauf achten, dass man 'alte' Questitems wegwirft! Löscht man eine Q oder manchmal auch nach dem erfüllen einer Q, bleiben gerne Items übrig, die man nicht braucht. Meine Truhe benutze ich gar nicht, ist mir zu umständlich. Wenn ich Platz brauche, habe ich ein paar 'Lagerchars' in Logar rumstehen. Einfach das Zeugs in den Briefkasten und gut ist. Dank Mailaddon geht auch das Verschicken von vielen Items innerhalb von Sekunden.


----------



## ExInvidiaAdVita (23. Oktober 2009)

also weiß nich ob man da nach 15 lvl schon schlüsse ziehen kann.
bis ins endgame kommste prima auch ohne geld. nebenbei immer bissl goldfarmen, geschickt handeln, sparen und tauschen und schon geht das, auch im endgame. und wenn man im endgame is und merkt, dass es einem spass macht, warum sollte man nich auch mal paar euros für ausgeben? andere spiele müsste man ja auch kaufen.^^ So hat man unbegrenzte anspielzeit. XD wer mit geld umgehen kann, holt auch viel mit wenig mitteln raus. problematisch is es aber durchaus für leute, die nicht mit geld umgehen können. könnte schnell ne schuldenfalle werden. ich hab bisher so 60 euro reingesteckt (seit januar, wobei ich auch viel verschwendet hab, weil ich zu früh gepimpt hab (ohne ahnung versteht sich)) und gehe so langsam aber sicher als tank auf die 18k zu. Also is eigentlich alles drin.
Versuchs doch einfach mal

Grüße


----------



## Aerozol (23. Oktober 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> ne wenn dann fang ich schon von level 1 an^^ ich werds einfach mal etwas spielen villeicht machts mir ja auch recht schnellk ein spaß mehr



Also persönlich hatte ich nach 2 Monaten Leveln und 3 Monaten "warten" auf End Game Content keine Lust mehr. Halte meinen Account allerdings noch warm. Da der viel zu teuer war als den wegzuwerfen.

Wenn ich nochmal zu meinem Vorreder kommen darf, das mit dem Twinks als Lager benutzen funzt auf dauer auch nicht wirklich, wenn man anfängt mit den 1-2 Stats Fusis reichen selbst alle Taschen und alle Bankfächer nicht mehr.

so long Aerosol


----------



## Die Sula (23. Oktober 2009)

Also ich kann das alles nicht bestätigen.
Ich habe ein Char der Lvl 55/55 und ein Char der Lvl 36/26 ist.
Bis zum EndContent reichen mir die beiden Taschen vollkommen und Sachen die nicht so oft
droppen aber ich weiß das ich sie im Endcontent brauche, lege ich in die Truhe oder bring es auf die Bank.
Wenn man zuwenig Platz hat, lohnt es sich auch ein wenig zu sparen und dann sich eine größere Truhe zu kaufen.

Den ersten Char habe ich gut equipt und das ganze hat mich 0 Euro gekostet.
Es war halt eine lange Farmerei .... Habe jeden Tag die Dailys gemacht sowie Gold gefarmt.
Von beidem konnt ich mir entweder gleich die Items kaufen oder im AH davon Diamanten kaufen.
Es dauert halt ein wenig länger aber man hat dafür auch länger ein Ziel.

Wenn du ein Char mit echtem Geld aufpimpen willst, wird dich das etwa 55 Euro kosten.
Was ich persöhnlich für einmal nicht schlimm finde. In anderen MMORPGS zahlt man bis zum EndConten
schon mehrere Euros an Monatliche Grundgebühr. Während man bei RoM föllig kostenlos bis zum EndContent spielen kann.
Ihrgendwie müssen sich ja aber die RoM Entwickler überwasser halten und neue Addons finanzieren können.

Naja also kurz:
Es ist möglich auch ohne Geld gut zu sein, nur dauert das halt länger als sich Diamanten für Euros zu kaufen.


----------



## Zauberziege (23. Oktober 2009)

Die Gefahr ist das es um viele kleine Beträge geht.
Da mal 3 Euro, hier mal 5 Euro. Da biste ruckzuck bei 30 bis 50 Euro im Monat abgekommen.
Wer da keine wirkliche selbstkontrolle hat sollte garnicht erst auf den ITemshop zugreifen.
UNd die Leute mit denen er unterwegs ist sorgfältig aussuchen.
Wenn da auch nur einer Dauerkunde im ITemshop ist, und ewig davonleveln. 
Dastellt sich schnell dieses " ach, ich probiers einfach mal aus " gefühl ein.

Genau aus diesem Grund finde ich Spiele f2p mit ITemshop einfach zum Kotzen

Lieber einmal im Monat bezahlen, und dafür haben alle die gleichen bedingungen.
Aber natürlich ist das nur meine Meinung. Jeder der es lieber mit Item shop mag--- is ja auch ok.


Zum Topic:   Meine Frau spielt RoM, und je höher der Level desto sicherer ist der Griff in den Item shop. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikehoof (23. Oktober 2009)

> Ich hab gelesen das man sich mit *geld extreme vorteile erkaufen *können sollen





> grad weil ich *auch PvP machen *will



Ein extremer Vorteil ist auch ein Zeitvorteil. Wer abstreitet das man bei ROM mit echtem Geld extreme Vorteile hat schreibt bewußt die Unwahrheit oder macht sich was vor. Meine Frau spielt aktiv ROM und sie jammert mir immer die Ohren voll was sie sich alles kaufen könnte.

ROM kann man auch bis zum Endgame ohne kosten spielen aber jemand der Geld bezahlt kann sich extreme Vorteile kaufen. Fakt

P.S. Das ist ja so auch geplant bei einem Spiel mit Itemshop. Nichts schlimmes dabei.


----------



## Die Sula (23. Oktober 2009)

Das kannst du so aber nicht sagen ...
Du kannst dir die Vorteile erkaufen das ist richtig ...
Aber jemand der kein Geld ausgeben möchte kann genauso den genuss der Vorteile haben.
Es dauert einfach nur länger.


----------



## Nuffing (23. Oktober 2009)

ExInvidiaAdVita schrieb:


> also weiß nich ob man da nach 15 lvl schon schlüsse ziehen kann.
> bis ins endgame kommste prima auch ohne geld. nebenbei immer bissl goldfarmen, geschickt handeln, sparen und tauschen und schon geht das, auch im endgame. und wenn man im endgame is und merkt, dass es einem spass macht, warum sollte man nich auch mal paar euros für ausgeben? andere spiele müsste man ja auch kaufen.^^ So hat man unbegrenzte anspielzeit. XD wer mit geld umgehen kann, holt auch viel mit wenig mitteln raus. problematisch is es aber durchaus für leute, die nicht mit geld umgehen können. könnte schnell ne schuldenfalle werden. ich hab bisher so 60 euro reingesteckt (seit januar, wobei ich auch viel verschwendet hab, weil ich zu früh gepimpt hab (ohne ahnung versteht sich)) und gehe so langsam aber sicher als tank auf die 18k zu. Also is eigentlich alles drin.
> Versuchs doch einfach mal
> 
> Grüße



Naja die sache für mich ist, wenn ich ein Free 2play spiel spiel dann weils auch free 2 play sein soll, sonst kann ich auch WoW und Aion weiterspielen wenn ich was zahlen will^^

Ein free 2 Play spiel ich im grunde echt nur weil ich was neues will und weil ich den Konprumis Qualität gegen Kostenfrei eingehe.

Andersrum hab ich schon Guildwars was ich auch kostenfrei spielen könnte, RoM wär halt was neues, aber ich will bei nem Free 2 play spiel eben einfach nicht von der Spielmechanik dazu gezwungen werden was zu zahlen nur damit ich mithalten kann, sowas ist einfach unfair und ein Loch ohne boden weil das spiel enwickelt sich ja auch weiter womit ich dann wieder finanziel mit ziehen müsste, deshalb auch einfach die frage ob man auch ohne geld mit halten kann.

Das problem ist jetzt...jeder ist hier ne anderer meinung..manche sagen ja, manche nein bzw nur sehr schwer... :/

An sich macht es im moment noch spaß, naja die zeit wird es zeigen ^^


----------



## Mikehoof (23. Oktober 2009)

Die schrieb:


> Das kannst du so aber nicht sagen ...
> Du kannst dir die Vorteile erkaufen das ist richtig ...
> Aber jemand der kein Geld ausgeben möchte kann genauso den genuss der Vorteile haben.
> Es dauert einfach nur länger.



Doch man kann es genau so sagen weil man sich eben den enormen Zeitvorteil kaufen KANN. Sicher kann man sich die meisten Sachen erfarmen allerdings mit sehr sehr viel mehr Aufwand an ZEIT. Nichts anderes habe ich geschrieben und gemeint.

ROM hat mir auch eine zeitlang Spaß gebracht aber ich habe aufgehört weil ich andere Sachen lieber gespielt habe und nicht wegen dem Itemshop.
Wenn der TE allerdings nachfragt sollte man halt ehrlich sagen "JA man kann sich enorme Vorteile kaufen" da eben der Zeitgewinn extrem bzw. enorm ist wenn man Geld hinblättert.


----------



## Neneko89 (23. Oktober 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Hi leute, ich möchte mal ne weile was anderes spielen und will mir dafür net extra nen neues Mmo kaufen deswegen möcht ich mal RoM ausprobieren
> 
> Jetzt hab ich ne frage, lohnt es sich auch im end content (villeicht gefällts mir ja so gut das ich bei bleib) ohne das ich geld dafür zahl?
> 
> Ich hab gelesen das man sich mit geld extreme vorteile erkaufen können sollen, und irgendein thread stand auch irgendwas das es ab level 50 ohne geld auszugeben schwer zu leveln sein soll


Du hast dir doch erst Aion gekauft? O_O Machts schon kein Spaß mehr? ^^


----------



## Die Sula (23. Oktober 2009)

Hä? Ne?

Zeitvorteil ist für mich kein Spielvorteil ....

Dann farmst du halt ... selbst wenn es 4 Monate dauert aber dann hast du auch alles ...
Also erzähl doch nichts falsches hier ... Immer diese Disskusionen ... und dann müssen leute auch noch falsche Ratschläge geben
die garkein Runes of Magic spielen.

Es giebt ein ItemShop wie du sicherlich gesehen hast.
Die Wärung im Spiel ist ja Gold ... für ca. 18.000 Gold bekommst du ein Diamanten.
Das heißt einfach schön Sachen farmen und Verkaufen und du kanst dir schon bald die ersten Diamanten
für die sogenanten Vorteile im Auktionshaus kaufen.

Desweiteren kannst du jeden Tag wie es der Name schon sagt Tagesquest erledigen.
Für jede abgeschlossene Quest bekommst du 10 Phirusmarken ... für 1000 kannst du schon schöne Sachen
zur verbesserung deiner Ausrüstung kaufen.

Achja und viele Leute kaufen sich Sachen im ItemShop und setzen diese auch ins Auktionshaus ...
Somit könntest du dir auch die tollen sachen einfach so direkt im AH kaufen.

Also erzählt mir nicht das man nicht genauso gut werden kann wie jemand der von mir aus 1.000.000 Euro ausgiebt.
Ich habe mit meinem Char nicht einen cent ausgeben und bin genau so gut wie andere. Es hat zwar lange gedauert bis ich dann endlcih alles zusammen hatte
aber man freut sich um so mehr. Also bitte nur labern wenn man wirklich einen Char im Endcontent spielt.


----------



## ExInvidiaAdVita (23. Oktober 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Naja die sache für mich ist, wenn ich ein Free 2play spiel spiel dann weils auch free 2 play sein soll, sonst kann ich auch WoW und Aion weiterspielen wenn ich was zahlen will^^
> 
> Ein free 2 Play spiel ich im grunde echt nur weil ich was neues will und weil ich den Konprumis Qualität gegen Kostenfrei eingehe.
> 
> ...



gut, dann fassen wir einfach mal zusammen. ja, du kannst alles erreichen ohne geld, es wird kein schild kommen von wegen: zahle so und soviel, sonst tschüss. Der unterschied betrifft, wie richtig erwähnt wurde, allein die zeit in der du das erreichst. Wenn du möglichst schnell was reißen willst und immer up to date bleiben möchtest, kommste um euro nich rum. der cs-user kauft sich zeit. so kann man das gut zusammenfassen. wer sich aber zeit lässt, genießt und spass am spiel hat, kann auch so alles erreichen. also wirklich ALLES. besser kann man nen cs nich gestalten find ich. also das man eben per ingamewährung an dias rankommt und noch nebenbei münzen farmen kannst. 
allein das lvln bis 50,53 wird dich wochen beschäftigen, wenn du nich 24/7 durchziehst und nur questest. und da du eh nur mal was anderes anschauen möchtest, sollte das vollkommen genügen.


----------



## Schleichender (23. Oktober 2009)

huhu

Ich habe nen Schurken/priester lvl55/25 (ich weis, ich muss meine sek klasse lvln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

HP 9,4 k  Patk 4,7k Pdef 5,3k ; ich spiele seid 2-3 monaten, habe genau 10 eure ausgegeben um mier ein reit fretchen zu kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es geht schon ohne viel geld zu investieren.


----------



## Mikehoof (23. Oktober 2009)

> Hä? Ne?
> 
> Zeitvorteil ist für mich kein Spielvorteil ....
> 
> Dann farmst du halt ... selbst wenn es 4 Monate dauert aber dann hast du auch alles ...



In 4 Monaten gibt es aber schon den neuen Content :-) Wenn man wie der(die) TE aber schreibt das sie gerne PVP spielen möchte, muß man eben so ehrlich sein das sie wesentlich schneller erfolgreich im PVP sein wird wenn sie Geld ausgibt. Ist eben ein Unterschied ob ich mir alles 4 Monate erfarmen muß oder in 2 Tagen für Geld alles aufgepimpt habe.

Sie fängt also an zu spielen, gleichzeitig mit jemanden der Geld ausgibt, wer wird dann im PVP auf lange Sicht immer erfolgreicher sein?

Für jemanden der sich keinen Stress macht und PVE orientiert spielen möchte, ist der CS auf jeden keine Pflicht. Ok meine Frau hat sich ein Mount gekauft aber mehr "brauchte" sie bisher nicht.


----------



## Die Sula (23. Oktober 2009)

Das hast du schon recht ... im Bereich PVP kenne ich mich nicht so recht
aus da ich das weniger mache.
Aber denoch wird das ganze immer viel zu hoch gespielt.
Das mit den 4 Monaten war auch nur hoch gestellt. Das ganze kann natürlich auch schneller gehen
je nach dem wie viel Zeit du da rein stecken möchtest.


----------



## Mikehoof (23. Oktober 2009)

Die schrieb:


> Das hast du schon recht ... im Bereich PVP kenne ich mich nicht so recht
> aus da ich das weniger mache.
> Aber denoch wird das ganze immer viel zu hoch gespielt.
> Das mit den 4 Monaten war auch nur hoch gestellt. Das ganze kann natürlich auch schneller gehen
> je nach dem wie viel Zeit du da rein stecken möchtest.



Ich würde jederzeit unterschreiben das ROM ein gutes Spiel ist in dem man den CS nicht braucht um ins Endgame zu kommen. Mich wundert nur immer das einige behaupten das der CS keine Vorteile bringt bzw. der Faktor Zeitersparnis nicht wichtig ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Die Sula (23. Oktober 2009)

Naja ich bin überzeugter RPGler ... Ich laufe gemühtlich durch die Welt und habe Spaß am lesen der Quest und erfüllen der Aufgaben.
Ich habe mir selber kein Zeitziel gesetzt. Also ist es mir egal wenn ich 20 wütende Eber töten muss oder sonst was.
Pvp spiele ich nicht und habe mir darüber uach noch keine Gedanken gemacht. Finde eh das RoM für Pvp nicht das richtige Spiel ist.


----------



## Nuffing (23. Oktober 2009)

Die schrieb:


> Naja ich bin überzeugter RPGler ... Ich laufe gemühtlich durch die Welt und habe Spaß am lesen der Quest und erfüllen der Aufgaben.
> Ich habe mir selber kein Zeitziel gesetzt. Also ist es mir egal wenn ich 20 wütende Eber töten muss oder sonst was.
> Pvp spiele ich nicht und habe mir darüber uach noch keine Gedanken gemacht. Finde eh das RoM für Pvp nicht das richtige Spiel ist.



Das problem ist einfach das das geld wohl grad in pvp mehr ins gewicht fällt :/ dazu entwickelt sich das spiel ja weiter, und im pve ist es was anderes aber wenn man im pvp ständig geld ausgeben muss damit man pvp machen kann bzw erst mal ein par monate farmen muss damit man im pvp überhaupt mit halten kann... Naja schade aber ich glaub ich werd es dann wohl lieber lassen



Neneko89 schrieb:


> Du hast dir doch erst Aion gekauft? O_O Machts schon kein Spaß mehr? ^^



Das problem ist einfach das die quest schon ziehmlich früh kaum noch exp geben und grinden schneller geht... Ich kann also etwa stupide monster kloppen und grinden oder quest erfühllen mit dem gedanken das sie mir kaum was bringen und ich mit grinden besser dran wär... dazu haben alle die ich kenn genau aus dem grund aufgehört..somit bin ich im moment alleine...

Ich hab mir zwar jetzt nen neuen char grad erstellt und versuch noch ne neue klasse auf nen neuen server mit ner neuen fraktion aber ich glaub das wird nicht viel ändern...ich versuch aber noch patch 1.6 abzuwarten...allerdings weiß ich nicht ob ich 12 euro für ein spiel zahlen will das ich größtenteils alleine spiel in anderen spielen hat ich wenigens immer 1ne person :/ Bei RoM wär halt der vorteil ich zahl nichts dafür da kanns auch mal egal sein wenn ich mal 1 monat kein bock hab


----------



## mh0 (23. Oktober 2009)

Also ich spiele selbst RoM und hatte vorher nicht gedacht dass das Spiel so gut ist. Man kann es wirklich ganz ohne Geldeinsatz spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Man kann fast alles aus dem Item Shop auch im Spiel bekommen. Einiges kann man zudem noch mit dem geld das man für guests kriegt bezahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Der einzige empfehlenswerte Geldeinsatz ist das kaufen des Spiels für 10€ statt es runter zu laden. alles in allem aber ein super spiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neneko89 (23. Oktober 2009)

mh0 schrieb:


> Also ich spiele selbst RoM und hatte vorher nicht gedacht dass das Spiel so gut ist. Man kann es wirklich ganz ohne Geldeinsatz spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja, aber das Hauptthema ist j anunmal PvP und da kommst du jetzt als Neueinsteiger ohne zu bezahlen schwer wieder rein. Sagt selbst mein Kumpel der RoM spielt. Natürlich könnte man das alles selbst farmen aber dasartet ja dann eig auch in grinden aus. Ist nunmal so.


----------



## Casp (23. Oktober 2009)

Nichtmal mit Geld.


----------



## Redoran (23. Oktober 2009)

nope lohnt ned ..


----------



## Iruga (24. Oktober 2009)

Spiele mit Pause schon ne ganze weile ROM, 55er Kundi Priest atm, das PVP darf man nicht als solches bezeichnen.
Das Spiel ist einfach net lohnenswert in dem Bereich, als Ex WoWler/ Ex Ragnarokler erlaub ich mir dieses Urteil einfach mal.
Der PVE Bereich macht schon Spaß, ist allerdings nicht mit dem Inhalt eines WoWs Messbar, aber mal ehrlich welches Spiel ist das schon^^(Was der Wowler ner kennt, mag er net gg)
Geld muss man keines Ausgeben, man muss dann allerdings aber nen guten Wirtschaftssinn fürs AH haben oder recht viel farmen um in den richtigen High End Content zu kommen.
Wirst dich aber genauso langweilen wie in WoW früher oder später, geht mir atm auch wieder so gg.

Des is meine Meinung dazu, es , lohnt sich, aber wenn du noch Spaß an Aion oder sonst was hast zog das lieber, empfehle ROM nur eingeschränkt als Lücken/Zeit-füller wenn man wirklich nix mehr anderes mit sich anzustellen weis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^

Mfg Iru/Neru


----------



## tamirok (24. Oktober 2009)

nope lohnt net kein geld kein fun kein spiel
und zu aion also ich warte auf 1.6 da werden die quest ep extrem angehoben wenns dann trotzdem scheise ist ist das spiel für mich tot dann zock ich nur noch offlinegames


----------



## Morlas (25. Oktober 2009)

rom ist difinitiv ohne geld spielbar! 
man kann ohne probleme bis lvl 50+ ohne gepimptes eq lvln.
in der zeit bis du das lvl erreicht hast (1monat bei mir) hast du ca 5mio gold erspielt wovon du dir 500dias im ah kaufen kannst.
dann wartet man bis makellose fusionssteine im ah im angebot sind, (20dias stk kommt so 2mal im monat vor) dann hast schonmal 25stk dann noch die die du aus dem geschenkbeutel bekommst 3 oder 4 weiss nicht mehr genau^^
28makellose stats dürftest du auch mitlerweile mehr als genug haben (kdw wirst mit 35er stats zugeschüttet) dann kannst dir schon 4 teile super pimpen.
durch die 3000 münzen die du in der zeit durch dailies bekommen hast kannst dir dann aufladungen und rüstungssteine kaufen und dein set+3 oder höher machen.

aber wenn du pvp zocken willst empfehle ich dir ein anderes spiel das pvp system(wenn man es so nennen kann) ist einfach schlecht!

fazit: pve spielen ohne geld problemlos möglich und macht auch sehr viel spaß. 
pvp spielen ohne geld auch möglich, aber egal ob mit oder ohne geld durch das schlechte pvp system machts kein fun.


----------



## Badomen (25. Oktober 2009)

Kann meinen Vorrednern nur zustimmen in allen Punkten...man brauch kein Geld investieren.

Allerdings ist die Versuchung doch mal ein paar Diamanten zu kaufen recht hoch, wenn man die ganzen Leute um sich herumsieht, die mit den stylischen permanent-mounts oder magischen Flügeln rumrennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Alleine wenn man sich durch den Item-Shop klickt und sieht was es da alles für tolle Sachen gibt. Muss mich schon sehr zurückhalten um da nicht zu oft reinzuschauen^^

Kann leider nicht beurteilen wie schnell und gut man auf hoher Stufe farmen, und somit Gold scheffeln, kann, da ich mich mit meinen Chars noch um lvl 30 bewege.

Wer der Versuchung des Item-Shops und dessen Vergünstigungen trotzen kann wird denke ich viel Spaß haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (25. Oktober 2009)

einfach nen hunter machen, aufn PVP Server, und mit 22-30 WEltbösse anfangen zu solon, hatte kein highlvl in Rom, da es mich nicht juckte zu lvln, dafür hat ich meinen gut verstärkten lvl 30/30 (i-wie so) Hunter/assa :-) Assa=PvP Hunter = Weltbösse Soloen, hab sogar Magier und priester die lvl 50 waren gesolot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## officer barbrady (25. Oktober 2009)

Hey, ich hab zwar keine Ahnung von vom RoM-Endgame, aber ich find dich hübsch. Wollen wir uns mal treffen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ser Noche (25. Oktober 2009)

Ohne auf PvP oder PvE einzugehen: ich habe innerhalb von ca. einem Monat 5000 Dias gemacht ohne einen einzigen Cent auszugeben.

Wenn man sich mal die besten Spieler eines Servers anschaut, wird man merken, dass die meisten von ihnen kein oder nur sehr wenig Geld ausgegeben haben.


----------



## Nuffing (25. Oktober 2009)

officer schrieb:


> Hey, ich hab zwar keine Ahnung von vom RoM-Endgame, aber ich find dich hübsch. Wollen wir uns mal treffen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist ein witz oder -.- 



Ser schrieb:


> Ohne auf PvP oder PvE einzugehen: ich habe innerhalb von ca. einem Monat 5000 Dias gemacht ohne einen einzigen Cent auszugeben.
> 
> Wenn man sich mal die besten Spieler eines Servers anschaut, wird man merken, dass die meisten von ihnen kein oder nur sehr wenig Geld ausgegeben haben.



Naja das thema hat sich für mich sowieso erledigt... PvP ist mir wichtig und ein spiel mit miesen PvP system ist für mich nicht ausreichend...da müsste schon der Pve Content extrem gut sein...und das wäre dann für mich wieder herr der ringe online oder WoW.


----------



## officer barbrady (25. Oktober 2009)

5000 Diamanten in einem monat klingt meiner meinung nach aber extrem unrealistisch... soweit ich das noch weiß, beträgt der kurs bei "normalen" mengen ca. 100 Dia = 5&#8364; - das wäre wirklich verdammt viel.

so, gn8 an die letzten "nachteulen" hier - ich hau mich in die kiste.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (25. Oktober 2009)

O.o, naja in RoM ist PvP eh mist, und ehrlich gesagt bis Aion den Crysystemerror wegmacht auch, hmmm, egal bis dahin bin ich eh keine 50 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe die Kontaktsuche mal entfernt. Bleibt bitte beim Thema.

/wink maladin


----------



## teroa (25. Oktober 2009)

P2P spiele haben den vorteil du zahlst 1 summe im monat kannst aber von allen profitieren

F2P spiele haben den vorteil sind kosten nix aber den nachteil wer nix im CS ausgiebt hat das nachsehn bzw braucht um vieles länger als einer der kohle ausgibt.. (zb mounts in RoM)


----------



## Snoook (25. Oktober 2009)

Hallöchen
RoM war ist mein "erstes" MMORPG, und ich habs einfach mal ausprobiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin jetzt auf lvl55/51 mit einem char, auf richtig twinken hab ich nich soo wirklich bock, hab mich halt am anfang für den einen entschieden. ich habe noch nicht einen cent in das spiel gesteckt (nur stromkosten... und zeit is ja auch geld, aber davon mal abgesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
ich muss sagen für mich hat es immer ganz gut ohne € funktioniert. hab nen permamount, auch schon nen bissl gepimptes zeugs. wenn man immer fleißig farmt kriegt man schon relativ früh die ~2kk gold, die man dann im AH gegen dias tauscht um sich nen permamount zu kaufen. dann immer schön lvln und ab lvl 50  lohnt sich das tq items und auch stats farmen richtig. muss man halt den kompromiss eingehen, dass man zwischendurch nix staten kann (wär auch eh umsonst)

also meine empfehlung - probiers aus! 

mit genug zeit kommt man locker ohne geld aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusie (25. Oktober 2009)

1. 1x pro Monat zahlen bedeutet nicht das man auch alles im Spiel zu sehen bekommt, da muss man ebenso erstmal ordentlich Zeit investieren in seinen Charakter, witzig wie das hier immer wieder unter den Tisch fällt...

2. Wird in den P2P Spielen ebenso durch Bargeld sich Vorteile erkauft, fangen wir mal mit den durch den Anbieter meist "verbotenen" Leistungen von Drittanbietern an und enden bei den ganzen zusätzlichen Dienstleistungen gegen Geld direkt vom Anbieter.
- Namenswechsel
- Serverwechsel
- Fraktionswechsel
Alles tolle Dinge, die schon so manchen Abzocker weiter geholfen haben... was macht es schon wenn man xx Spieler auf Server y um Loot beschissen hat, Blizzard und etwas Geld wird es schon richten und man spielt wieder locker weiter.

3. RoM kann man ohne Geld spielen, dauert eben länger, na und? In der Zeit wird man kostenlos unterhalten und das nicht gerade schlecht.
PvE dürfte ohne Probleme möglich sein, PvP wird extrem hart werden, da es keine feste Obergrenze gibt, man also mit genügend Zeit und/oder Geld seine Gegenstände immer weiter  verbessern kann.

4. Im allgemeinen ist der Umgangston in RoM um einiges besser als in WoW, meistens freundlich und hilfsbereit, hoffe das es so bleibt, gibt zwar die einen oder anderen Deppen, aber die kann man zum Glück ausblenden...

5. Einfach rein schauen, Druiden/Bewahrer anfangen und sich mit dem Spiel beschäftigen, gar nicht groß auf den Item-Shop achten sondern nur das Spiel genießen.
Ein Mount kostet für 2 Stunden 3000g, die man relativ zügig beisammen hat, und man somit ebenso schnell unterwegs ist. Sofern man weniger Zeit hat, für 300g gibt es auch eine 15 Minuten Variante im Angebot.

Ach ja, man sollte nicht den Geschenkbeutel unterschlagen, bis Level 20 bekommt man aus diesem bei einfacher Benutzung das eine oder andere zum direkten Gebrauch geschenkt mit jedem neu erreichten Level. Auf Level 2 steckt da auch ein 24 Stunden Hottehüh drin...

Zum schlechten Schluss, vielleicht mal die Einstellung gegenüber MMOs überdenken und sich mit dem Motto "Der Weg ist das Ziel" anfreunden, ein Spiel kann einem auch Spaß machen ohne nach x Tagen auf dem maximalen Level zu stehen...

Ein Spiel ist und bleibt ein Spiel, was man daraus macht, ist jedem noch immer selbst überlassen. Nicht immer stur der "Mehrheit" hinter her trotten, sondern sich seinen eigenen Spaß suchen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (25. Oktober 2009)

Wie gesagt, da pvp in dem spiel eh nicht wirklich dolle sein soll, lass ich es.

Und der weg ist das ziel ist lustig gesagt, ist aber das selbe wie in Aion, wenn der weg zum ziel nicht motivierend ist will ich ihn auch logischerweiße nicht gehen, ich spiel ein spiel weil es mir spaß machen soll, das bringt mir aber nichts wenn der weg mich schon total demotiviert, und bis jetzt hab ich nur free 2 play speile gespielt wo man sich keinen vorteil erkaufen kann sondern maximal Neue Klamotten, einfach sachen die nicht spiel entscheidend sind, aber in der zeit jetzt wurde mir extrem klar das grad RoM da einen viel zu viel bietet.

Und noch zu der sache


> 1. 1x pro Monat zahlen bedeutet nicht das man auch alles im Spiel zu sehen bekommt, da muss man ebenso erstmal ordentlich Zeit investieren in seinen Charakter, witzig wie das hier immer wieder unter den Tisch fällt...



Der unterschied hier ist, alle haben aber die so ziehmlich gleichen vorasusetzungen, und grad in nem pvp spiel ist es demotivierend erst mal 4 monate weg gehauen zu werden weil sich andere vorteile einfach erkauft haben.



> 2. Wird in den P2P Spielen ebenso durch Bargeld sich Vorteile erkauft, fangen wir mal mit den durch den Anbieter meist "verbotenen" Leistungen von Drittanbietern an und enden bei den ganzen zusätzlichen Dienstleistungen gegen Geld direkt vom Anbieter.
> - Namenswechsel
> - Serverwechsel
> - Fraktionswechsel
> Alles tolle Dinge, die schon so manchen Abzocker weiter geholfen haben... was macht es schon wenn man xx Spieler auf Server y um Loot beschissen hat, Blizzard und etwas Geld wird es schon richten und man spielt wieder locker weiter.



Diensleistungen von dritt an bieter sind aber nicht vom entwickler selber vorgesehen, genau so wenig beschiss und abzocken von spielern (auserdem, wer aufpasst wird auch nicht beschissen das ist nen ding der unmöglichkeit) und ein server transfair oder namenswechsel gibt spielerisch absolut keinen vorteil das sind Kosmetische sachen die völlig ok sind wenn sie jemand will, auserdem sind die vom betreiber nachverfolgbar und bringen einen auch nichts wenn man mal abgezockt wird, das hat schon jemand bei nem kumpel probiert als er die mats einfach so gegeben hat ohne das endprodukt sofort zum tausch zu verlangen und hat es drtozdem alles wieder zurück gekriegt obwohl der sein char name geändert hatte.

Und für mich ist schon ganz klar nen vorteil da wenn ein spieler sich einfach das "equipt" sozuasgen kaufen kann wärend ich selber dann eben ewig nachkaufen muss um ein einigermassen mithaltenes equipt zu schaffen das mir dann villeicht nen par monate reicht und dann die leute sich wieder was neues kaufen und ich wieder 4 monate nach grinde...grad für pvp begeisterte wird wohl rom da einfach nichts sein.


----------



## Fusie (25. Oktober 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Und der weg ist das ziel ist lustig gesagt, ist aber das selbe wie in Aion, wenn der weg zum ziel nicht motivierend ist will ich ihn auch logischerweiße nicht gehen, ich spiel ein spiel weil es mir spaß machen soll, das bringt mir aber nichts wenn der weg mich schon total demotiviert, und bis jetzt hab ich nur free 2 play speile gespielt wo man sich keinen vorteil erkaufen kann sondern maximal Neue Klamotten, einfach sachen die nicht spiel entscheidend sind, aber in der zeit jetzt wurde mir extrem klar das grad RoM da einen viel zu viel bietet.


Zu Aion, das Spiel werde ich nie anpacken und will es nicht mal geschenkt. In der Vergangenheit hat NCSaft zuviel Mist gebaut um denen auch nur noch 1 Cent zu geben.

 Und was genau soll einen daran stören, wenn andere eben weiter sind als man selbst? Man suche sich im Spiel Leute die genauso denken, gründe mit diesen vielleicht sogar eine Gilde und spiele einfach vor sich hin.
Eventuell mit der Zeit eine Gildenburg bauen, nach und nach mit den erhältlichen Erweiterungen ausbauen, sich an den Möglichkeiten erfreuen und auf den Rest pfeiffen.

Nenn doch mal bitte die anderen F2P Spiele, kenne da eigentlich nur welche die nur extremer sind, hier hat man zumindest die Möglichkeit in einem gewissen Rahmen seine Sachen auch ohne Geld zu verbessern...



> Der unterschied hier ist, alle haben aber die so ziehmlich gleichen vorasusetzungen, und grad in nem pvp spiel ist es demotivierend erst mal 4 monate weg gehauen zu werden weil sich andere vorteile einfach erkauft haben.


Ich gehe davon aus das du WoW nie gespielt hast, anders kann ich mir die Aussage nicht erklären.
Spieler die sich gegen Gold oder Bargeld auf Wertungen pushen lassen...
Spieler die sich gegen Gold oder Bargeld Raidplätze und Gegenstände erkaufen...
Gegen solche Spieler sieht man dann erstmal kein Land, selbst wenn man vielleicht besser spielt, die besser Ausrüstung macht es einfach wieder gut.
In der Zeit, vielleicht nicht gerade 4 Monate, aber gewiss über etliche Wochen, wird man nur Wurmfutter sein, und wenn man da nicht dran bleibt, ändert sich daran auch nicht viel, da dann wieder der nächste Patch mit noch besserer Ausrüstung vor der Türe steht und alles geht wieder von vorne los.

Wenn man neu in WoW ist, ist man auf einem PvP Server verdammt lange nur Futter für Spieler mit Langeweile - also spielt man auf einem PvE Server hoch und wechselt dann gegen Bargeld auf einen PvP Server um dort zu spielen... natürlich geht der Wechsel nur gegen Bares versteht sich, _und sollte an sich ja niemals ins Spiel kommen_.



> Diensleistungen von dritt an bieter sind aber nicht vom entwickler selber vorgesehen, genau so wenig beschiss und abzocken von spielern (auserdem, wer aufpasst wird auch nicht beschissen das ist nen ding der unmöglichkeit) und ein server transfair oder namenswechsel gibt spielerisch absolut keinen vorteil das sind Kosmetische sachen die völlig ok sind wenn sie jemand will, auserdem sind die vom betreiber nachverfolgbar und bringen einen auch nichts wenn man mal abgezockt wird, das hat schon jemand bei nem kumpel probiert als er die mats einfach so gegeben hat ohne das endprodukt sofort zum tausch zu verlangen und hat es drtozdem alles wieder zurück gekriegt obwohl der sein char name geändert hatte.


Im Moment kommt das klauen von Beute so richtig in Mode und da sind diese Möglichkeiten keineswegs mehr nur "Beiwerk" sondern werden gezielt ausgenutzt.
Da ist es ziemlich Schnuppe ob Blizzard den "Ninjalooter" verfolgen kann, man selbst kann es nicht, oder nur sehr eingeschränkt und Blizzard macht zur Zeit *rein gar nichts dagegen* - warum auch, immerhin verdienen sie an dem "Ninjalooter" ordentlich Geld, wenn der mal wieder zum nächsten Server weiter zieht oder vielleicht auch mal die Fraktion wechselt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Und für mich ist schon ganz klar nen vorteil da wenn ein spieler sich einfach das "equipt" sozuasgen kaufen kann wärend ich selber dann eben ewig nachkaufen muss um ein einigermassen mithaltenes equipt zu schaffen das mir dann villeicht nen par monate reicht und dann die leute sich wieder was neues kaufen und ich wieder 4 monate nach grinde...grad für pvp begeisterte wird wohl rom da einfach nichts sein.


Wie geschrieben, PvP wird schwer, da muss man sich schon richtig Gedanken machen und ausrechnen was man brauch und dafür gezielt farmen und darauf hin arbeiten.
Angefangen bei der Kombination der Klassen, über die Auswahl der Skills und welche man wie weit zieht, bis hin zur Ausrüstung die man am Ende sich beschafft und dann entsprechend aufwertet.

Ausrüstung kann man nicht kaufen, nur Gegenstände um seine Ausrüstung zu verbessern, sofern man sich aber hinter die Beschaffung von Diamanten über das Auktionshaus klemmt, nebenher immer schön die Tagesquests macht, kann man seine Ausrüstung in ähnlichem Umfang verbessern.
Eindeutig mehr Aufwand, aber wenn man in anderen Spielen neu startet wird man auch nicht von 0 auf maximal Level und Ausrüstung landen ohne etwas dafür zu tun.

Daher, RoM ist genau richtig wenn man einfach mal so was nebenher ohne große Kosten spielen will, dafür das es F2P ist, hat es einen recht anständigen Umfang und man kann alles ohne große Geldbörse auch erleben.
Komisch, war das eigentlich nicht auch dein erster "Anspruch" an RoM?

Wie auch immer, ich zockel mit meinem Bewahrer/Druiden mal weiter, Bewahrer ist mit den Begleitern ganz gut geworden, mit dem Druiden stehe ich noch etwas auf Kriegsfuß, aber das wird sicher noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuffing (25. Oktober 2009)

Naja ich hab von denen bis jetzt nur Guildwars gespielt und war immer 100% zufrieden.



Hab nie gesagt das mich das stört das andere weiter sind , sondern das andere sich einfach alles erkaufen wärend ich nicht richtig am spiel teilnehmen kann weil ich mir fürs pvp erst mal 4 monate mein zeug erfarmen muss und wärend der zeit umgehaun werde.



> Spieler die sich gegen Gold oder Bargeld auf Wertungen pushen lassen...



Sie müssen drotzdem die gleiche spielzeit rein stecken, ob sie jetzt selber das können haben oder jemand anders ist egal, man kann im monat auch nur ne bestimmte anzahl von punkten kriegen da das ja auf 10 spiele limitiert ist, also kann es keiner schaffen in 1ner woche sich einfach das equipt zu "erkaufen"

```
Gegen solche Spieler sieht man dann erstmal kein Land, selbst wenn man vielleicht besser spielt, die besser Ausrüstung macht es einfach wieder gut.
```

DIe man sich selber und um einiges schneller drotzdem selber holen kann, 1ne woche in wow und ich hatte mit meinem Mage gegen so gut wie jeden geger ne chance, und zwischen ein par wochen im bg abgefarmt werden und 4 monate gold für diamanten farmen liegt dan doch nen unterschied, egnau so lässt du den unterschied auser acht das bei solchen spielen einfach ein Limit liegt das man erreichen kann pro woche bei RoM ja scheinbar nicht wenn man genug ausgibt kann man sich in den himmel pushen.



> In der Zeit, vielleicht nicht gerade 4 Monate, aber gewiss über etliche Wochen, wird man nur Wurmfutter sein



Genau 1ne woche, mein Kumpel 2 tage weil er schon ehre im bg gefarmt hatte beim leveln



> Wenn man neu in WoW ist, ist man auf einem PvP Server verdammt lange nur Futter für Spieler mit Langeweile - also spielt man auf einem PvE Server hoch und wechselt dann gegen Bargeld auf einen PvP Server um dort zu spielen... natürlich geht der Wechsel nur gegen Bares versteht sich, _und sollte an sich ja niemals ins Spiel kommen_.



Erst mal, so extrem ist das ganken nicht das man aufn pvp server 24 stunden am stück gegankt wird, ich hatte genug chars wo ich  maximal 2 mal gegankt wurde und da hab ichs selber provoziert, so ein vorteil ist es also wohl nicht auf ein Pve server zu levenl besonders weil open pvp ausgestorben ist.




> Im Moment kommt das klauen von Beute so richtig in Mode und da sind diese Möglichkeiten keineswegs mehr nur "Beiwerk" sondern werden gezielt ausgenutzt.



Weswegen blizzard auch vor etwa nen jahr oder so solche betrugsversuche strafbar gemacht hat und ein spieler dafür durchaus bestraft wird, ich weiß aber nicht was das jetzt überhaupt mit dem thema zu tun hat du schweifst allegmein extrem ab.



> Da ist es ziemlich Schnuppe ob Blizzard den "Ninjalooter" verfolgen kann, man selbst kann es nicht, oder nur sehr eingeschränkt und Blizzard macht zur Zeit *rein gar nichts dagegen* -



Keine Tatsache, ich hab das aber vorhin schon gseagt das nen kumpel sein zeug gekriegt hat selbe bei nem account hack, bilzzard bietet alglemein mehr support als jedes andere mmo, da kann villeicht noch herr der ringe mithalten.



> warum auch, immerhin verdienen sie an dem "Ninjalooter" ordentlich Geld, wenn der mal wieder zum nächsten Server weiter zieht oder vielleicht auch mal die Fraktion wechselt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Langsam wirds lächerlich, du machst jetzt grad nur noch schlechtrederei aus sachen die aus heul threads stammen, dazu hat das schon lang nichts mehr mit dem thema zu tun, halt dich also mal an das thema und an fakten , ich kann auch irgendwelche sachen behaupten, zb das Paladine OP sind weil das jede rumheult wärend ich sie als einer meiner liebligns gegner im 1no1 hab weil man die weg frühstücken kann wie sonst keine klasse...


```
Wie geschrieben, PvP wird schwer, da muss man sich schon richtig Gedanken machen und ausrechnen was man brauch und dafür gezielt farmen und darauf hin arbeiten.
Angefangen bei der Kombination der Klassen, über die Auswahl der Skills und welche man wie weit zieht, bis hin zur Ausrüstung die man am Ende sich beschafft und dann entsprechend aufwertet.
```

Naja ich hab ja schon gesagt ich hab kein interesse da das pvp system in dem spiel nicht mein vorstellungen entspricht



> Ausrüstung kann man nicht kaufen, nur Gegenstände um seine Ausrüstung zu verbessern, sofern man sich aber hinter die Beschaffung von Diamanten über das Auktionshaus klemmt, nebenher immer schön die Tagesquests macht, kann man seine Ausrüstung in ähnlichem Umfang verbessern.



Das weiß ich, aber ob ausrüstun oder verbesserungssteine macht ja kein unterschied, der effekt macht es letzendlich aus.



> Eindeutig mehr Aufwand, aber wenn man in anderen Spielen neu startet wird man auch nicht von 0 auf maximal Level und Ausrüstung landen ohne etwas dafür zu tun.



Und darum gehts, um einiges mehr aufwand, und ich glaub nicht das rom ewig afu den momentanten stand bleibt, und grad wenn ein pvp spieler erst mal  auf max level immer noch nur für die verbesserung die sich andere einfach kaufen ewig pve grinden muss um mithalten zu können ist das für mich nicht spaßfördernt



> Komisch, war das eigentlich nicht auch dein erster "Anspruch" an RoM?



Richtig, nur das du den beisatz auser acht lässt das ich in erwegung gezogen ahb es villeicht auch später dann weiter spielen will und es deswegen auch nur witer spielen kann ohne geld auszugeben und drotzdem ohen probleme mit halten zu könn, ist nicht der fall, nicht in sachen pvp, davon das ich jetzt schon par mal gesagt hab, das pvp system hört sich soiweso nicht doll an und deswegen ist mein interesse eh komplett weg.


Obwohl ich jetzt noch anfügen möchte, es ist nie sinnvoll sein eigenes spiel damit zu verteigen andere schlecht zu reden, das macht das eigene nicht besser, das gilt für jedes spiel, genau so sagst du übrigens nicht das arbeit sich nicht lohnt weil andere einfach klauen die zahl der misbrauche kannst du nicht mal beweisen, das ist also lang kein Argument.

Fakt ist also, bezahl mmos sind in der regel vom aufwand aller spieler gleich, RoM scheinbar nicht, besonders nicht in sachen pvp, und grad wenn es darum geht PvP zu betreiben ist eben das kaufen von verbesserungen die spielentscheident sind eine sache die den spielspaß extrem drücken, wenn spieler a sich sein zeug schwind kauft und spieler b 4 monate sein zeug zusammen grinden muss nur um mitzuhalten, und wie lang er dann davon was hat weiß er ja nicht mal.

edit: ich möcht übrigens RoM nicht schlecht reden, es ist sicher in sachen Pve ein tolles spiel, aber im pvp ist eben nichts mit einfach vor sich hin dadeln und grad bei Konkurenz spielen wo man gegen andere kämpfen muss ist so was einfach unfair ,besonders wenn der zeit aufwand für nicht zahler so extrem ausfällt, und das haben hier ja auch schon viele gesagt das in sachen pvp ohne geld einfach verdammt schwer ist, sogar du.

Und man muss uach klar sagen, zwischen einen Free 2 play und einen P2P spiel gibts schon nen gewissen Qualitätsunterschied, und wenn ich soiweso zahlen muss, dann ist glaub klar das ich mir dann mindestens in sachen pvp ein guildwars das wenn ich zahl wenigens auf der sicheren seite bin in mischugn aus qualität und preis.


----------



## Fusie (25. Oktober 2009)

Nuffing schrieb:


> Hab nie gesagt das mich das stört das andere weiter sind , sondern das andere sich einfach alles erkaufen wärend ich nicht richtig am spiel teilnehmen kann weil ich mir fürs pvp erst mal 4 monate mein zeug erfarmen muss und wärend der zeit umgehaun werde.


Weitere Mitspieler suchen, sich gegenseitig unterstützen, Spaß am Spiel haben und nebenher seinen Charakter für PvP ausstatten. Dürfte leichter und schneller funktionieren als sich alleine durch zu schlagen.



> Sie müssen drotzdem die gleiche spielzeit rein stecken, ob sie jetzt selber das können haben oder jemand anders ist egal, man kann im monat auch nur ne bestimmte anzahl von punkten kriegen da das ja auf 10 spiele limitiert ist, also kann es keiner schaffen in 1ner woche sich einfach das equipt zu "erkaufen"


Keine Zeit in "Training" investieren, keine Zeit mit der Suche nach passenden Mitspielern verschwenden, Ausrüstung ist meist Nebensache, die Spielchen werden einfach abgesprochen - da spart man sich schon einiges an grauen Haaren...



> DIe man sich selber und um einiges schneller drotzdem selber holen kann, 1ne woche in wow und ich hatte mit meinem Mage gegen so gut wie jeden geger ne chance, und zwischen ein par wochen im bg abgefarmt werden und 4 monate gold für diamanten farmen liegt dan doch nen unterschied, egnau so lässt du den unterschied auser acht das bei solchen spielen einfach ein Limit liegt das man erreichen kann pro woche bei RoM ja scheinbar nicht wenn man genug ausgibt kann man sich in den himmel pushen.


Tja, was denn nun, ist man in 1 Woche von 1 auf 80  und hat eine gute Chance gegen aktive Arena Spieler, denn wir vergleichen hier ja immer nur die obere Spitze, oder muss man mehrere Wochen erstmal Dreck fressen in den Schlachtfeldern?
Irgendwie widersprichst du dir da selbst in einem Satz.



> Genau 1ne woche, mein Kumpel 2 tage weil er schon ehre im bg gefarmt hatte beim leveln


Mit wieviel Spielzeit pro Tag, irgendwo im Bereich 24/7? Vor allem erkläre das doch mal ein wenig ausführlicher, wette hier brennen einige darauf zu erfahren wie das von statten geht.



> Erst mal, so extrem ist das ganken nicht das man aufn pvp server 24 stunden am stück gegankt wird, ich hatte genug chars wo ich  maximal 2 mal gegankt wurde und da hab ichs selber provoziert, so ein vorteil ist es also wohl nicht auf ein Pve server zu levenl besonders weil open pvp ausgestorben ist.


Dafür das es nicht so extrem sein soll, gibt es immer noch genug Threads zu dem Thema, denke das die wenigsten sich das aus den Fingern saugen... ehrlich gesagt amüsieren mich diese Threads aber auch, wie kann man sich freiwillig sowas an tun und das teilweise über Stunden hinweg?



> Weswegen blizzard auch vor etwa nen jahr oder so solche betrugsversuche strafbar gemacht hat und ein spieler dafür durchaus bestraft wird, ich weiß aber nicht was das jetzt überhaupt mit dem thema zu tun hat du schweifst allegmein extrem ab.


Bitte linken, wäre mir neu das Ninjalooter bestraft wurden oder werden - es gehört zum Thema, da Blizzard mit ihren tollen Service den Ninjalootern so richtig schön unter die Arme greift.



> Keine Tatsache, ich hab das aber vorhin schon gseagt das nen kumpel sein zeug gekriegt hat selbe bei nem account hack, bilzzard bietet alglemein mehr support als jedes andere mmo, da kann villeicht noch herr der ringe mithalten.


Leider doch, gibt es ebenso inzwischen einige Threads im hiesigen WoW Bereich sowie im offiziellen WoW Forum.
Der PM sackt einfach alles ein und verdrückt sich dann sobald er keine Gruppen mehr findet einfach auf den nächsten Server und da geht das Spiel von vorne los.



> Langsam wirds lächerlich, du machst jetzt grad nur noch schlechtrederei aus sachen die aus heul threads stammen, dazu hat das schon lang nichts mehr mit dem thema zu tun, halt dich also mal an das thema und an fakten , ich kann auch irgendwelche sachen behaupten, zb das Paladine OP sind weil das jede rumheult wärend ich sie als einer meiner liebligns gegner im 1no1 hab weil man die weg frühstücken kann wie sonst keine klasse...


Diese so genannten "Heulthreads" haben einen ernsten und ziemlich aktuellen Hintergrund, in Bezug auf kommende Änderungen mit einer Gruppensuche die den kompletten Realmpool erfasst und vielleicht sogar Raids ermöglichen soll will ich da erstmal gar nicht anfangen.
Was das allerdings mit Paladinen zu tun haben soll ist mir schleierhaft, ich glaube du schweifst da ein wenig ab.



> Das weiß ich, aber ob ausrüstun oder verbesserungssteine macht ja kein unterschied, der effekt macht es letzendlich aus.


Erm, doch. Für 1000g kann man sich solche Steine auch einfach im Spiel beim Händler kaufen, man brauch zwischen 3-9 Versuche für die erste Aufwertung, aber hat sich damit schon mal Diamanten gespart, die man wieder rum für die weitere Verbesserungen nutzen kann.
Des weiteren gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten um seinen Charakter zu verbessern ohne reales Geld ausgeben zu müssen, für Spieler mit Interesse ist da das offizielle RoM Forum die richtige Anlaufstelle, denn das Aufwerten von Ausrüstungen ist schon fast eine Geschichte für sich.



> Und darum gehts, um einiges mehr aufwand, und ich glaub nicht das rom ewig afu den momentanten stand bleibt, und grad wenn ein pvp spieler erst mal  auf max level immer noch nur für die verbesserung die sich andere einfach kaufen ewig pve grinden muss um mithalten zu können ist das für mich nicht spaßfördernt


RoM entwickelt sich stetig weiter und so auch die Spieler, das gleiche gilt auch für WoW.

_Level 80 PvP Startausrüstung_:
165 Marken aus Tausendwinter für die Rüstungsteile von dort;
glaube um die 200k Ehre für Handschuhe, Schulterstücke, Ringe und Umhang;
um die 50 Marken vom Argentumturnier für Waffen;
einige Tausend Gold für Glyphen, Verzauberungen und Edelsteine.

Alles für Gegenstände die man auch sicher erhält, frage mich gerade wie man das in einer Woche oder 2 Tagen packen will, oder welche Ausrüstung war da angedacht?


----------



## Fusie (25. Oktober 2009)

> Obwohl ich jetzt noch anfügen möchte, es ist nie sinnvoll sein eigenes spiel damit zu verteigen andere schlecht zu reden, das macht das eigene nicht besser, das gilt für jedes spiel, genau so sagst du übrigens nicht das arbeit sich nicht lohnt weil andere einfach klauen die zahl der misbrauche kannst du nicht mal beweisen, das ist also lang kein Argument.


Ach wirklich? Im Moment rede ich nichts schlecht, weswegen auch, WoW hat seine Spieler und die sorgen durch ihr Verhalten schon für die entsprechende "Werbung".
Wenn dir mal mehr als 2 Dinge vor der Nase weg gelootet werden können wir ja gerne wieder weiter schreiben, im Moment bleibt das Argument, das die Ninjalooter auf dem Vormarsch sind und Blizzard relativ wenig dagegen macht.



> Fakt ist also, bezahl mmos sind in der regel vom aufwand aller spieler gleich, RoM scheinbar nicht, besonders nicht in sachen pvp, und grad wenn es darum geht PvP zu betreiben ist eben das kaufen von verbesserungen die spielentscheident sind eine sache die den spielspaß extrem drücken, wenn spieler a sich sein zeug schwind kauft und spieler b 4 monate sein zeug zusammen grinden muss nur um mitzuhalten, und wie lang er dann davon was hat weiß er ja nicht mal.


Nun, nun muss ich es ja doch noch schreiben, deine Einstellung ist extrem blauäugig. Einfachstes Beispiel, Goldkauf, floriert nach wie vor und verschafft jedem mit genug Bargeld einen ordentlichen Vorteil gegenüber den normalen Spielern.

Die negative Wirkung in Form von zum Teil extremen Preisanstiegen oder je nach Ware extremen Preisverfall dürfte jedem bei einem Besuch im Auktionshaus klar vor Augen sein.
Maßnahmen von Blizzard greifen da auch nicht wirklich, die Käufer spielen meist munter weiter und die Verkäufer machen sich einfach immer wieder neue Accounts.

Es ist vielleicht irgendwo mal als "fair" angedacht gewesen, aber in eigentlich jedem P2P MMO gibt es genügend Lücken die von Spielern mit Geld auch ausgenutzt werden und somit sich auch den Aufwand ersparen.



> Und man muss uach klar sagen, zwischen einen Free 2 play und einen P2P spiel gibts schon nen gewissen Qualitätsunterschied, und wenn ich soiweso zahlen muss, dann ist glaub klar das ich mir dann mindestens in sachen pvp ein guildwars das wenn ich zahl wenigens auf der sicheren seite bin in mischugn aus qualität und preis.


Natürlich gibt es da gewisse qualitative Unterschiede, immerhin muss ein F2P meist ganz anders rechnen als ein P2P das neben den Kaufkosten auch meistens noch monatliche Kosten und/oder zusätzliche Kosten für jedes weitere Addon verlangt.

Unterm Strich bleibt eigentlich nur eines, von nichts kommt auch nichts.


----------



## Nuffing (25. Oktober 2009)

> Weitere Mitspieler suchen, sich gegenseitig unterstützen, Spaß am Spiel haben und nebenher seinen Charakter für PvP ausstatten. Dürfte leichter und schneller funktionieren als sich alleine durch zu schlagen.




Also etwa mir voll Equiptel eute suchen die dann extra immer online kommen wenn ich grad spielen will und eigendlich selber gar nichts leisten können bzw wenn sie mal nicht online sind nicht anständig spielen können weil ich dann wiederi m nachteil bin? Du weißt selber das das so wohl eher nicht funktioniert und das ich eventuell nicht ständig von anderen abhängig sein will



> Keine Zeit in "Training" investieren, keine Zeit mit der Suche nach passenden Mitspielern verschwenden, Ausrüstung ist meist Nebensache, die Spielchen werden einfach abgesprochen - da spart man sich schon einiges an grauen Haaren...



Erstmal, wie viele machen das wohl und wie viele nehmen den normalen weg, du kansnt keine überzahl auf solchen wege belegen, allein deswegen ist das schon kein Argument, man hält sich nicht an ein par schwarzen scharfen fest die esi n jeder Community gibt.

Allgemein der Zahl von nicht erlaubten und nicht messbaren nicht erlaubten massnahmen mit dem normalen und alltäglichen benutzen des items shops eines spieles gleich zu setzen ist lächerlich, in anderen mmos ist so was ne ausnahme und hat keine so Extreme eingreifenden folgen wie in RoM wo das an der tagesordnung ist.

Dann zu dem, was hat das mit dem was ich geschrieben hab zu tun? ich hab dir gesagt was mich stört, das hat damit garn ichts zu tun, und der zeitaufwand ist drotzdem für beide gleich.



> Tja, was denn nun, ist man in 1 Woche von 1 auf 80  und hat eine gute Chance gegen aktive Arena Spieler, denn wir vergleichen hier ja immer nur die obere Spitze, oder muss man mehrere Wochen erstmal Dreck fressen in den Schlachtfeldern?
> Irgendwie widersprichst du dir da selbst in einem Satz.




Ich wiedersprech mir? oder schiebst du dir zurecht wie du es brauchst? ich hab gar nicht vom level weg geredet, warum bringst du es also ein nur um zu meinen ich wiedersprech mir, bleib mal beim von mir geschriebenen wenn du schon anfängst du disktuieren, ich rede 1ne woche BG in der zeit auf 80 bis ich mein Equipt für pvp hatte mit den ich so gut wie jeden besiegen konnte.



> Mit wieviel Spielzeit pro Tag, irgendwo im Bereich 24/7? Vor allem erkläre das doch mal ein wenig ausführlicher, wette hier brennen einige darauf zu erfahren wie das von statten geht.



ich hab nie wirklich viel am tag gespielt, und wurdest du wow spiel dann würdest du doch selber wissen das die ehre die man braucht minimal ist und dazu man nur regelmässig 1k Winter machen muss um sich die fehlenden non set teile zu holen, wo soll da das problem sein das muss ich keinen der sich mit wow auskennt erklären



> Dafür das es nicht so extrem sein soll, gibt es immer noch genug Threads zu dem Thema, denke das die wenigsten sich das aus den Fingern saugen... ehrlich gesagt amüsieren mich diese Threads aber auch, wie kann man sich freiwillig sowas an tun und das teilweise über Stunden hinweg?




Du stützt dich also auf aussagen von heulern? stutz dich doch mal auf eigene erfahrungen das bringt dir villeicht mehr, wie ich dir schon gesagt hab, es wird auch geheult der paladin ist OP obwohl ich ihn weg frühstücke, selbe bei DK weil die leute denken sie sind die ober roxxer und alles was sie weg haut ist OP.

Genau so wird geheult wow hat keine herausforderungen, und das von leute die nicht mal in ulduar geschweige denn PdK waren, den hartmode noch nie gesehen haben geschweige den vom heroic mode, also hör bitte auf dich auf aussagen von heulenen leuten zu stützen.



> Bitte linken, wäre mir neu das Ninjalooter bestraft wurden oder werden - es gehört zum Thema, da Blizzard mit ihren tollen Service den Ninjalootern so richtig schön unter die Arme greift.



Ich soll was linken was schon vor nem jahr hier im buffed forum im news archief war? Wenns dich so interessiert such du es doch raus ich werde bestimmt nicht wegen so was das news archief durchsuchen, dafür hab ich meine erfahrung und meine kopf wo alles drin ist, du nur deine heulthreads au die du dich stützt, man merkt aber die wirkung von so threads, ein mal heult jemand und bringt das wort Faceroll rein, benutz das wort eine woche später jeder in dem zusammenhang ohne überhaupt selber über so was nachzudenken, selbe beim OP geheule... hier klappt es ja auch wunderbar bei dir.



> Leider doch, gibt es ebenso inzwischen einige Threads im hiesigen WoW Bereich sowie im offiziellen WoW Forum.
> Der PM sackt einfach alles ein und verdrückt sich dann sobald er keine Gruppen mehr findet einfach auf den nächsten Server und da geht das Spiel von vorne los




Wieder hier, du stütz sich auf das geheule der leute die was sagen, und wie viele der restlichen leute haben kein problem damit? Hör doch bitte auf irgendwelche aussagen als deine Fakten hin zu stellen, wenn dann rede wenigens aus erfahrung, und dann bitte sag mir bei deiner "erfahrung" wie oft so ein ninja geloote vorgekommen ist und wie oft nicht, komischerweiße bei 4 jahren wow bei mir extrem selten 1 davon war ein Jäger der mir als schurke die brust weg gerollt hat obwohl wir ausgemacht haben ich krieg sie... oh nein buhuhuhu am besten gleich mit 4 moante grinden für gleiches equipt das sich andere kaufen gleichsetzen....




> Diese so genannten "Heulthreads" haben einen ernsten und ziemlich aktuellen Hintergrund, in Bezug auf kommende Änderungen mit einer Gruppensuche die den kompletten Realmpool erfasst und vielleicht sogar Raids ermöglichen soll will ich da erstmal gar nicht anfangen.
> Was das allerdings mit Paladinen zu tun haben soll ist mir schleierhaft, ich glaube du schweifst da ein wenig ab.



Sie haben nur den hintergrund das leute wieder bei jeder änderung heulen wie immer, mehr nicht, und was das mit dem Paladin zu tun hat? Muss ich dir jetzt alles auch noch erklären oder bist du auch fähig etwas selber zu denken? Das hat soweit zu tun das genau so über Paladin geheult wird obwohl die tatsache ist das er eben nicht wie von den heulern behaupten Op ist, mehr nicht.

Du beziehst deine quellen aus heulthreads, Da das mit dem Paladin 0 wahrheits gehalt hat weißt du wohl auch warum deine aussagen meist eher geringen wert haben sobald sie aus solchen quellen stammen.




> Erm, doch. Für 1000g kann man sich solche Steine auch einfach im Spiel beim Händler kaufen, man brauch zwischen 3-9 Versuche für die erste Aufwertung, aber hat sich damit schon mal Diamanten gespart, die man wieder rum für die weitere Verbesserungen nutzen kann.
> Des weiteren gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten um seinen Charakter zu verbessern ohne reales Geld ausgeben zu müssen, für Spieler mit Interesse ist da das offizielle RoM Forum die richtige Anlaufstelle, denn das Aufwerten von Ausrüstungen ist schon fast eine Geschichte für sich.




Em, nein, ob ich mir jetzt nen neues brust teil kauf und das besser ist oder steine die meine ausrüstung besser machen macht KEINEn unterschied weil der effekt der selbe ist. Und in meiner aussage ging es um den "effekt"



> RoM entwickelt sich stetig weiter und so auch die Spieler, das gleiche gilt auch für WoW.
> 
> _Level 80 PvP Startausrüstung_:
> 165 Marken aus Tausendwinter für die Rüstungsteile von dort;
> ...




tut mir leid wenn ich jetzt so grob frag aber...

Bist du überhautp sicher das du mal wow überhaupt gespielt hast? Oder stellst du dich dumm? Ignorierst du extra die Schlüsselpunkte meiner aussagen?

Ich hab vom anfang PvP Equipt geredet, weder von GLyphen (und die kann sich jeder leisten) noch von verzauberungen oder sonst was, sowas sind optimierungen haben aber mit dem PvP start equipt nichts zu tun.

Level mal von 70 auf 80 nur durch pvp, du wirst wenn du 80 bist allein dir schon fast alle ehre teile holen können, die marken für die non set teile kann man sich locker immer zwischendurch holen, somit ist das auch in 2 tagen möglich.

Argentumtunier hab ich übrigens gar nicht von geredet, du schweifst immer so arg ab und holst immer sachen in ne diskusion rein das es lächerlich ist.

Übrigens ist ein Magier wenig waffenabhängig, und meele klassen können sich täglich mit 1nem pdc hero run auch ne dicke waffe holen die für den anfagn reicht.


----------



## Nuffing (25. Oktober 2009)

> Ach wirklich? Im Moment rede ich nichts schlecht, weswegen auch, WoW hat seine Spieler und die sorgen durch ihr Verhalten schon für die entsprechende "Werbung".
> Wenn dir mal mehr als 2 Dinge vor der Nase weg gelootet werden können wir ja gerne wieder weiter schreiben, im Moment bleibt das Argument, das die Ninjalooter auf dem Vormarsch sind und Blizzard relativ wenig dagegen macht.



Das Argument was keins ist weil du dich immer noch auf das geheule von der minderheit stützt...




> Nun, nun muss ich es ja doch noch schreiben, deine Einstellung ist extrem blauäugig. Einfachstes Beispiel, Goldkauf, floriert nach wie vor und verschafft jedem mit genug Bargeld einen ordentlichen Vorteil gegenüber den normalen Spielern.



Und welchen? egal wie viel gold ich in wow hatte (und ich hatte mehr oft als genug) ich konnte mir damit nie was wirklich anständiges kaufen auf 80, nen epic mount bring für meinen geschmack nicht wirlich den entscheidenen vorteil.

Und du kannst das bischen goldkauf immer noch nicht mit alltäglichen in RoM vorkommen kauf von vorteilen gleich setzen wo ein normaler spiele dann 4 monate grinden muss um die gleichen chancen zu haben



> Die negative Wirkung in Form von zum Teil extremen Preisanstiegen oder je nach Ware extremen Preisverfall dürfte jedem bei einem Besuch im Auktionshaus klar vor Augen sein.



Wenn was zu teuer ist, kauft es keiner, ich hab weder probleme was zu finden was für meinen Preis angemessen ist, noch mein zeug ausreichen verkaufen zu können, was hat das jetzt aber wieder mit RoM und den normalen alltäglichen vorteilskauf mit den man sich 4 monate spielzeit einfach erkauft und alles was nichts zahlt wegrockt zu tun?



> Maßnahmen von Blizzard greifen da auch nicht wirklich, die Käufer spielen meist munter weiter und die Verkäufer machen sich einfach immer wieder neue Accounts.



Und in vergleich zu den spielern die normal spielen verblassen die zahlen, wärend es im RoM immer noch alltag ist das man sich einfach nen vorteil erkauft und alles was es nicht tut weg rockt.... worüber diskutierst du eigendlich noch mit mir du hast das ganze mal wieder so verschoben ich versteh gar nicht mehr was du überhaupt willst :/



> Es ist vielleicht irgendwo mal als "fair" angedacht gewesen, aber in eigentlich jedem P2P MMO gibt es genügend Lücken die von Spielern mit Geld auch ausgenutzt werden und somit sich auch den Aufwand ersparen.



Die lücken die immer noch von einer minderheit genutz werden, immer noch bekämpft werden, und lang nicht mit dem alltäglichen kauf von sachen gleichzusetzen sind die einem sofort dne vorteil geben alles was nichts zahlt weg zu hauen.




> Natürlich gibt es da gewisse qualitative Unterschiede, immerhin muss ein F2P meist ganz anders rechnen als ein P2P das neben den Kaufkosten auch meistens noch monatliche Kosten und/oder zusätzliche Kosten für jedes weitere Addon verlangt.
> 
> Unterm Strich bleibt eigentlich nur eines, von nichts kommt auch nichts.



Richtig, aber wenn ich zahl, dann wenigens für das spiel das mir auch die bessere Qualität biett ganz einfach, würde RoM still tehen und sich nicht entwickeln würd ich sagen ich hau jetzt mal 10 oder 20 oder 60 euro raus und dann ist gut, ist aber nicht der fall, es entwickelt sich weiter und ich muss dann wieder mein zeug ewig farmen und kann nicht das machen was ich eigendlich will oder ich zahl eben wieder, deswegen halt ich auch von Battle forge nichts, man muss genau so ständig wieder zahlen um mithalten zu können, obwohl man da wenn man glück hat und gute karten hat sich ohne probleme ständig weiterfinanzieren kann was mein Cousin grade macht.

Drotzdem, so ein P2P hat einfach um einiges bessere qualität, so ein Addon ist klar das es geld kostet es bringt auch unglaublichen neuen inhalt.

Davon abgesehen, Guildwars spieler haben das problem allgemein nicht, die kaufen sich was sie brauchen und haben dann wieder fertig und könn weiterhin mit mischen.


----------



## Schleichender (26. Oktober 2009)

Also ich spiele auf Cogadh (PvP) server, und PvP juckt mich eigentlich nicht, habe aber trotzdem viel spass.

Das spiel lohnt sich ohne real-money, also dieses wochenende (samstag und sontag) habe ich 6,4 mil gold gemacht. Werend der woche mache ich ungefer 1 mil pro tag weil ich ne frau und tochter habe und berufstatig bin, habe ich nicht viel zeit zum spielen. 
Ich habe beinahe alles an mier gepimt, felen nur noch die ringe. Und das alles ohne 1 cent zu verbrauchen (ausser den 10euro die ich investiert habe als ich en noob war, fuer das perma mount).

In meiner guilde gibt nimand geld fuer das spiel aus, und jeder der top spieler hatt nen vollgepimten char, haben gestern Schatzholle geschaft . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Die Sula (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich weiß garnicht warum dieses Thema ItemShop immer wieder diskturiert werden muss.
Es exestieren ca. 50 Themen wo alle Fragen zum ItemShop disktutiert werden.
Wenn du keine interesse an dem Spiel hast weil du kein Pvp magst dann ist das doch ok.
Aber man muss mal den Sinn des ItemShops sehen ...

P2P MMO's haben laufende kosten wie z.B. Server, Gehälter der Mitarbeiter, Produktion der Kaufversion etc. pp.
F2P MMO's haben laufende kosten wie z.B. Server, Gehälter der Mitarbeiter, Produktion der Kaufversion etc. pp.

Wie man sieht haben beide Varianten die selben laufenden Kosten und die müssen gedeckt werden.
P2P decken Ihre kosten in dem sie eine Mtl. Grundgebühr verlangen die wie ich finde auch gerechtfertigt sind.
F2P verlangen keine Mtl. kosten bieten aber dafür den ItemShop an. Es ist dem Spieler freigestellt ob er völlig kostenlos
das Spiel geniest oder ob er 10 Euro mtl. zurück legt um dann auf Max Level sich im ItemShop auszurüsten.
In beiden fällen kann man bei Runes of Magic aber der Master auf dem Server werden.

Wenn du dich über das PVP System bei RoM aufregst ist das jedem selbst überlassen und dein gutes Recht.
Aber du bist ein P2P Spieler oder warst es aufjedenfall mal und dann denke ich das du dich nicht über ein ItemShop beschweren brauchst
Du konntest Mtl. 12 Euro für WoW ausgeben also wäre es dir ja auch möglich mal ein wenig in dem ItemShop zu investieren.
Und wenn du es aus prinzip nicht machen willst weil du ja angeblich ein F2P Spiel spielst, dann lass es und finde dich damit ab das du farmen must.
Man bekommt nichts geschenkt. 

Mir ist das ganze Thema eh egal weil ich ein MMO_*RPG*_ spiele weil ich die Geschichte der einzelnen NPCS interessant finde.
Ich meine Story lebe in diesem Spiel und natürlich auch ihrgendwann mal ein Held bei RoM werden möchte. Aber das hat seine Zeit. Ohne nichts kommt nichts.
Im Leben must du auch länger Arbeiten um dir mal was größeres leisten zu können. Ich spiele das Spiel schließlich nicht um ein Charakter zu erstellen und dann gleich der Master zu sein und eigentlich garnicht mehr spielen zu brauche.


----------



## Skyler93 (26. Oktober 2009)

Die schrieb:


> Ich weiß garnicht warum dieses Thema ItemShop immer wieder diskturiert werden muss.
> Es exestieren ca. 50 Themen wo alle Fragen zum ItemShop disktutiert werden.
> Wenn du keine interesse an dem Spiel hast weil du kein Pvp magst dann ist das doch ok.
> Aber man muss mal den Sinn des ItemShops sehen ...
> ...



stimm ich dir voll und ganz zu


----------



## Kerna (26. Oktober 2009)

Moin,

Ich spiele einen 55/54er auf Riocht...

Und ich kann nur sagen das es auch ohne € möglich ist, zwar mit großem Zeitaufwand, seinen Char vernünftig zupimpen...

Und wenn man sich von vorne rein sicher kaum oder wenig €´s auszugeben dann sollte man sich gleich von Anfang an einen Beruf suchen und den dann so gut es geht hochzuziehen...

Je nach Beruf kann man dann aber ca. lvl 45 Gold damit verdienen...


----------



## Fusie (26. Oktober 2009)

1. Was ist an "gleichgesinnte Spieler suchen und mit denen zusammen spielen" so schwer zu verstehen? Versuch es einfach nochmal...

2. Blizzard macht gegen Ninjalooter nichts, frag jeden x-beliebigen GM, lese in den offiziellen WoW Foren, da brauch man nicht groß drüber zu diskutieren.
Sollte in der Vergangenheit vielleicht mal ein GM eigenmächtig gegen einen Ninjalooter vorgegangen sein, kann er sich glücklich schätzen, wenn man ihm deswegen keins aufs Dach gegeben hat.

3. Der Zeitaufwand ist nicht gleich, sollte einem doch ebenso so langsam klar werden. Wenn ich garantiert gewinne und praktisch nur anwesend sein muss bzw. sogar nebenher noch irgenwas anderes machen kann... na wird es so langsam klarer?

4. Man kann keine Gegenstände direkt kaufen, man kauft die Verbesserungen, welche man mit Mitteln aus dem Spiel ebenso erreichen kann.
1000x sich durch lesen und erst wieder kommen wenn das verstanden wurde.

5. Was genau willst du dir eigentlich nun hier zurecht vergleichen? Entweder man betrachtet WoW von 1-80 und RoM von 1-55 mit allem was dazu gehört, oder lässt den Vorbereich unter den Tisch fallen und sagt ebenso, hey in RoM hatte ich diesen genialen Ring und diese tolle Rüstung innerhalb von 1 Stunde!

Ich soll keine Ahnung von WoW haben? Ah ja... wer kommt denn hier an und schreibt das er innerhalb von einer Woche einen "fertigen" Charakter dastehen hat?

6. WoW und "Neues" in Addons... ja, spiel doch mal die Instanzen der Scherbenwelt durch und achte mal auf das Design von manchen Gegenständen, soviel zu Thema "Neues".
Oder Onyxia auf 60 streichen und als 80er mit fast identischem Krempel nur auf Stufe 80 und leicht überarbeitet wieder ins Rennen schicken...

7. Man hat mit viel Gold keinerlei Vorteile? Aha... anscheinend spielst du ein anderes WoW... in der normalen Version kann man gegen genug Gold fast alles kaufen, von Raidplätzen inklusive Loot über bestimmte Erfolge für bestimmte Reittiere bis hin zur Arena Wertung der Träume.
Alles nur eine Frage des Goldes...

Aber im Endeffekt muss jeder selbst wissen wo er sein Geld lässt oder nicht.
Für ein F2P bietet RoM einiges, (sogar manches von dem sich das eine oder andere P2P eine riesige Scheibe von abschneiden könnte), was man in RoM daraus macht ist wieder rum jedem selbst überlassen.

In der aktuellen Gamestar hat man auf der XL DvD RoM inklusive dem aktuellen Addon, wer also rein schauen will und sich den Download sparen mag ist da an der richtigen Stelle.
Dazu gibt es noch ein Item Paket geschenkt, mit diversen Kleinigkeiten die einem das Abenteuerleben in RoM erleichtern werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prinz Aldi (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich spiele World of Warcraft nun mehr fast 3 Jahre und besitze auf dem Realm "Gilneas" 4 Charaktere auf Level 80. Die Ausstattung der einzelnen Charaktere sind nicht schlecht und habe "RoM" auch einmal probiert und mittlerweile dabei geblieben.

Sicher kann man sagen, dass ab einem gewissen Level ohne "echtes Geld" nichts mehr geht, aber ehrlich gesagt ist das Quatsch. Quests findet man genügend, um ein Maximum zu erreichen und auch die Questbelohnungen sind nicht ohne. 
Hier muss man auch nicht vergessen, dass mit zunehmenden Level die Dropps auch etwas hochwertiger sind und man so über das "Auktionshaus" Gold verdienen kann. Da es möglich ist, im AH Diamanten gegen Gold zu kaufen, greift das eine in das andere über. 

Es stellt sich nur die Frage, wie schnell man wo ankommen möchte? Die ganzen Poser-Kiddies im Forum, wollen natürlich wie in WoW durch jede Instanz gezogen werden und möglichst schnell "legendäre" Waffen tragen. 

Mein Tipp an dich: Probiere es selbst einmal aus und schau welche Innovationen in diesem Spiel sind, die ich zumindest in WoW vermißt habe. Selbst wenn du am Anfang etwas Geld investierst, so ist es langfristig günstiger, da du nicht wie in WoW monatlich die Belastung der Gebühr hast. Grafisch und auch im Bezug auf Quests ect. kann RoM locker mit WoW mithalten. Auch wenn es das eine oder andere gibt, was noch nicht so 100 % ist, sollte man bedenken, dass es WoW schon 5 Jahre gibt und RoM noch am Anfang steht.

Sehen wir mal, wo RoM in 5 Jahren steht und vergleichen dann nochmals.

Gruß und viel Spaß beim testen


----------



## Glohin (28. Oktober 2009)

Moin moin zusammen
Ich kann mich da nur einigen Vorpostern anschließen,probier RoM erst einmal in Ruhe aus,bevor Du irgendwelche Urteile abgibst.
Denn erst wenn ich ein Spiel ausgiebig angetestet habe(nicht gemeint ist bis Lvl 10 oder so),erlaube ich mir ein Urteil.
Ich spiele WoW seit dem Release,und das ist schon verdammt lange,habe einige gut ausgestattete Lvl 80 auf zwei Servern,und habe
RoM bei Erscheinen als Beta mitgetestet,und bin parallel zu WoW dabei geblieben.
Und ich muß sagen,das Spiel macht mir nach anfänglichen,was normal ist,Startschwierigkeiten,richtig Spaß.
Feststellend kann ich da nur sagen,ohne Geld zu bezahlen kommst Du wunderbar durch das Spiel.
Vorrausgesetzt Du wählst Dir einen oder mehrere Berufe aus,kannst Du Dir schon in den unteren Lvl eine goldene Nase verdienen.
Setz entweder die Rohmaterialien oder gekrafteten Teile ins Auktionshaus zu vernünftigen Preisen,kannst Du Dir mit der Zeit alles leisten.
Ich habe mitlerweile für jeden meiner Charakter ein permanentes Mount nur durch geschicktes Handeln im Auktionshaus und im Chat.
Dadurch das mann im AH auch Diamanten erwerben kann,ist das kein Problem.
Bei Wow ist momentan,für mich jedenfalls,die Luft raus.
Wenn mann fast alles erreicht hat,kann mann da nur irgendwie bis zur nächsten Erweiterung herumdümpeln,und da hab ich keinen Nerv drauf.
Da kam mir RoM eigendlich gerade zur richtigen Zeit,da ich mal was anderes ausprobieren wollte.
Ich werde trotzdem auch bei WoW bleiben,da mich die nächste Erweiterung interessiert.
Schade ist nur das die wieder mal nen ordentlichen Batzen Geld kostet,was bei RoM Gottseidank nicht der Fall ist.
Und immer dran denken,es sind SPIELE,das heißt die sollen Spaß machen,und keinen Streß.
Bis dahin,mann sieht sich online.
Grüße Glohin


----------



## Kalvasflam (28. Oktober 2009)

Zauberziege schrieb:


> Die Gefahr ist das es um viele kleine Beträge geht.
> Da mal 3 Euro, hier mal 5 Euro. Da biste ruckzuck bei 30 bis 50 Euro im Monat abgekommen.
> Wer da keine wirkliche selbstkontrolle hat sollte garnicht erst auf den ITemshop zugreifen.
> UNd die Leute mit denen er unterwegs ist sorgfältig aussuchen.
> ...



Sehe ich ganz genauso. Ich hab RoM gespielt bis Level 20/20 (weiß nicht mehr genau). War ganz nett, hat auch sicher Spass gemacht. Hab mir dann schon am Anfang für umgerechnet 10 Euro nen PermaMount gegönnt, da ich keine Lust hatte, auf diese ständige Mieterei. Leute, die bezahlen, haben definitiv in fast allen Bereichen des Spiels Vorteile - und sei es nur, dass sie schneller leveln. Ich bin gerne bereit 10 Euro im Monat auszugeben, dafür haben aber alle die gleichen Voraussetzungen. Da das Spiel ansonsten quasi 1:1 WoW ist (einziger Unterschied soweit ich mich erinnere, dass man teilweise im PvP looten kann), kann ich jedem nur empfehlen, lieber woanders ein Abo abzuschließen. Die Alternative dazu lautet halt: Sparen, aber dafür permanent benachteiligt sein. 

Nein Danke!


----------



## Ohmenhausen (29. Oktober 2009)

ExInvidiaAdVita schrieb:


> gut, dann fassen wir einfach mal zusammen. ja, du kannst alles erreichen ohne geld, es wird kein schild kommen von wegen: zahle so und soviel, sonst tschüss. Der unterschied betrifft, wie richtig erwähnt wurde, allein die zeit in der du das erreichst. Wenn du möglichst schnell was reißen willst und immer up to date bleiben möchtest, kommste um euro nich rum. der cs-user kauft sich zeit. so kann man das gut zusammenfassen. wer sich aber zeit lässt, genießt und spass am spiel hat, kann auch so alles erreichen. also wirklich ALLES. besser kann man nen cs nich gestalten find ich. also das man eben per ingamewährung an dias rankommt und noch nebenbei münzen farmen kannst.
> allein das lvln bis 50,53 wird dich wochen beschäftigen, wenn du nich 24/7 durchziehst und nur questest. und da du eh nur mal was anderes anschauen möchtest, sollte das vollkommen genügen.



genauso ist es ich hab mir auch leztens n mount gekauft (bei soner action) für 10 € und hab jezt aus den 10 dias wo übrig waren 30 gemacht nur dur handeln aso man kann auch mit wenig oder gar nichts viel erreichen 

Grüßle Ohmenhausen


----------



## Beckyy (31. Oktober 2009)

Also das kostbarste, was ich einem online-/ singleplayer-spiel opfere ist meine Lebenszeit. Die monatliche Gebühr bzw. item-shop-Kosten sind dabei nur nebensächlich. Im Endeffekt dürfte ein F2P, wenn man es ernsthaft spielt ähnlich viel kosten bzw. wenn man danach strebt zu den besten 5-10 % zu gehören sogar mehr.
Um mich Stunden über Stunden vor dem PC zu fesseln muss ein Spiel Top-Entertainment bieten und zwar in jeder Hinsicht, für zweitklassige Spiele ist mir meine Zeit, die ich investiere einfach zu wichtig. Ich habe viele mmos inkl. RoM getestet und eigentlich hat jedes Spiel mich bald gelangweilt bzw. war es mir einfach nicht wert meine Zeit zu opfern. Bisher hat nur WoW (ja das Unwort sry) es geschafft mich dauerhaft zu fesseln (heute spiele ich nur noch sporadisch, eigentlich hauptsächlich um Kontakt zu ingame-Bekanntschaften zu halten). Ich habe deshalb entschieden keine F2P mehr zu testen bzw. zu spielen, weil man einfach in allen Belangen Abstriche gegenüber dem Klassenprimus machen muss (gilt auch für RoM, wobei es eines der besseren F2P-Spiele ist).
Mein Rat ist also eher nicht auf die paar Euros zu schielen, sondern ob es euch die Zeit wert ist.


----------



## Kerna (9. November 2009)

Jup ich stimme *Beckyy *voll und ganz zu.

Wenn ich ein Spiel wie RoM anfange und es mir gefällt dann muss ganz einfach der eine oder andere € dran glauben. 

Aber 

Runes of Magic spielt sich auch komplett ohne euro´s! Dauert nur wesentlich länger bis man eine halbwegs Ansehnliche Ausrüstung hat.

Mein Tipp bis lvl 50/50 ohne euro´s dann einmal was Investieren, wenn man halbwegs gut Pimpt ist man sogar als 55/55er mit der 50er Ausrüstung noch gut im Spiel.

Zur Frage: Ja Rom spielt sich ohne einen € bis zu einem gewissen Maße. Ohne € wird der High-Content aber niemals Spielbar sein


----------



## Unendlichkeit (9. November 2009)

Beckyy schrieb:


> Also das kostbarste, was ich einem online-/ singleplayer-spiel opfere ist meine Lebenszeit. Die monatliche Gebühr bzw. item-shop-Kosten sind dabei nur nebensächlich. Im Endeffekt dürfte ein F2P, wenn man es ernsthaft spielt ähnlich viel kosten bzw. wenn man danach strebt zu den besten 5-10 % zu gehören sogar mehr.
> Um mich Stunden über Stunden vor dem PC zu fesseln muss ein Spiel Top-Entertainment bieten und zwar in jeder Hinsicht, für zweitklassige Spiele ist mir meine Zeit, die ich investiere einfach zu wichtig. Ich habe viele mmos inkl. RoM getestet und eigentlich hat jedes Spiel mich bald gelangweilt bzw. war es mir einfach nicht wert meine Zeit zu opfern. Bisher hat nur WoW (ja das Unwort sry) es geschafft mich dauerhaft zu fesseln (heute spiele ich nur noch sporadisch, eigentlich hauptsächlich um Kontakt zu ingame-Bekanntschaften zu halten). Ich habe deshalb entschieden keine F2P mehr zu testen bzw. zu spielen, weil man einfach in allen Belangen Abstriche gegenüber dem Klassenprimus machen muss (gilt auch für RoM, wobei es eines der besseren F2P-Spiele ist).
> Mein Rat ist also eher nicht auf die paar Euros zu schielen, sondern ob es euch die Zeit wert ist.


Das find ich mal gut geschrieben.
Der Meinung bin ich auch.

Wenn ich im Monat gute 150 Stunden ein Spiel spiele und dafür 11 bis 13 Euro bezahle, dann sind das etwa 8 cent pro Stunde.
Was will man mehr?
Gute Unterhaltung, große Spielwelt, mit tausenden anderen zocken,....

Und um diese 11 bis 13 Euros zu sparen, ein mieses Spiel zu zocken, bei dem man dann auch noch benachteiligt wird, wenn man nix kauft, finde ich schwachsinnig.
Freizeit ist eine wertvolle Zeit.


----------



## Benjamin360 (9. November 2009)

Hi, ich bin in RoM ein lvl 52/30er und habe noch KEIN Geld ausgeben.
Der Itemshop ist nichts anderes als ein Zeitvorteil!!!!!
Du kannst dir alles mit ingame gold kaufen auch die Dias, nur eben dauert es länger, mehr nicht!


Ich persönlich finde f2p mmos besser, weil die leute die nicht so viel zeit haben und arbeiten gehen, können sich item aus dem shop kaufen.

Man KANN mit viel ingame geld (benötigt viel zeit) oder auch mit dias theoretisch an einem tag auf lvl 55 bringen indem man sich daylie karten im itemshop kauft, und dass ist ein klarer beweiß dafür, dass es nur ein enormer ZEITVORTEIL ist mehr nicht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosidae (19. November 2009)

/sign


Ja, es lohnt sich, es macht mir persönlich sogar viel mehr Spaß zu spielen mit dem Wissen dass ich keinen Cent für das Spiel bezahlt habe.


----------



## swobsl (13. Dezember 2009)

Morlas schrieb:


> rom ist difinitiv ohne geld spielbar!
> man kann ohne probleme bis lvl 50+ ohne gepimptes eq lvln.
> in der zeit bis du das lvl erreicht hast (1monat bei mir) hast du ca 5mio gold erspielt wovon du dir 500dias im ah kaufen kannst.
> dann wartet man bis makellose fusionssteine im ah im angebot sind, (20dias stk kommt so 2mal im monat vor) dann hast schonmal 25stk dann noch die die du aus dem geschenkbeutel bekommst 3 oder 4 weiss nicht mehr genau^^
> ...



hmm das möchte ich sehen das mann ohne 1 cent auszugeben im high content mithalten kann...vieleicht als mitläufer mage/priest aber selbst da musst ne gruppe finden die dich mit nimmt
abgesehen davon das du schwierigkeiten haben wirst mit dem gold auszukommen da du ja ständige rep.kosten/trank kosten hast...ich würde es so ausdrücken RoM ist ohne reales geld spielbar:ja aber 100% NICHT problemlos oder mit viel fun! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 thema pvp da gebe ich dir 100% recht :-)


----------

